# Can some identify this mill? Mighty Comet ?



## sasanifab (Feb 16, 2021)

Maybe I’m just stupid, it’s possible ... probable.... probable. I want to get the Manual for this machine , I can’t seem to find any model number on the machine.  It’s a 2hp step pulley mighty comet vertical mill.... Anyone have experience with this machine or have a manual ? I really don’t want to drop another 150 if possible , I already offered up the supermax pdf free of charge ... Because I’m such a nice guy and all


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 16, 2021)

COMET 2S, 2V, 3V, 3KV, 2KS Milling Machine Operation & Parts Manual - Ozark Tool Manuals & Books
					

Number of Pages: 29 This is a reproduction, not a photocopy, of an original Comet Vertical Milling Machine Operation and Parts Manual this manual covers the 2S, 2V, 3V, 3KV & 2KS. This manual contains general safety instructions, operation instructions, adjustments, maintenance, lubrication, and...




					ozarktoolmanuals.com


----------



## Superburban (Feb 16, 2021)

Its not the 2v, 3v, or 3KV, as those are all variable speed.  Looks like the 2KS has a longer knee, and base, both 5" longer then the base model. Something different in the head between the 2s, and the 2ks, but no idea what. Ok, I also see the 2KS has a 10" vs a 9" table width, and 72" vs 56" in length. For reference, the base width is 24", so if someone wants to figure out the length of the table, we may narrow it down.


----------



## sasanifab (Feb 17, 2021)

Superburban said:


> Its not the 2v, 3v, or 3KV, as those are all variable speed.  Looks like the 2KS has a longer knee, and base, both 5" longer then the base model. Something different in the head between the 2s, and the 2ks, but no idea what. Ok, I also see the 2KS has a 10" vs a 9" table width, and 72" vs 56" in length. For reference, the base width is 24", so if someone wants to figure out the length of the table, we may narrow it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The table is 9x49


----------

